# Anime Spring 2016 - Recommendations and thougths so far



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, there is no anime section in the forum but that shouldn't impede a thread for anime running in the new season.
Lately there is a lot of anime (a lot of BS, and some good things that one just miss because) there is so little time.
Care to share opinions on what you already watched this season?
I mean, both recommendation to watch and recommendations to skip.

Whatever, I will post about a coupler of shows:

Joker Game
Interesting series about spies in Japan during WW2. It looks good, but it has some pacing that may bore you.

Macross Delta
Macross Hype all the way. Great songs, beautiful animation, the macross triangle, and probably a so-so story. It will sure entertain, like Macross Frontier, but probably also like F it will feel lacking. Like a fan, I will sure be there.

Re: Zero etc.
Groundhog day meets Konosuba. That would mean fantasy world and time leaps. I think this one will also be very entertaining.

Mayoiga
Meh. I mean, booooring. Looks like one of those edgy angsty pseudo-mystery series.

12sai chicchana mune no tokimeki
Beautiful, after so much jailbait finally something that has kids and is not a PoS moe loli-bait. This one makes me remember Kodomo no Omocha. It is just kids, in school going through puberty. Kind of a nice shoujo.

Kabaneri no Tenketsu
Steampunk, action, zombies, big budget. Looks like a good ride.

Ace Attorney
Oh my god! Why did they do this? Horrible adaptation with an animation quality that would make you want to rip your eyes.

What? You say my thoughts are kind of incomplete and badly written?
I know!
Now please, add more meat to this thread so I can enjoy your opinions?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 12, 2016)

Ace attorney was alright I guess, if only they could have animated it like the cutscenes in dual destiny so that would be great, gumshoe is played well so far in my opinion st is.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 13, 2016)

To tell you the truth, watching Ace Attorney made me want to replay the games.
Perhaps I will get the 3DS Trilogy Version. I hope it has some improved graphics compared to the DS version.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2016)

ace attorney anime
dropped (2 eps)
for starters just ignoring the story and dub, the animation quality is horrendous, A1 pictures should really be ashamed they put this out
the op and ed are extremely generic, op in a nutshell - "endless running"
dub is also terrible, almost all bad va choices
and story is basically the game but it seems that the people who created it didn't actually play them but just watch a speedrun on youtube and tried to copy it
the nintendo fanboys and aa fans claim this one of the best anime they have ever seen which is just sad

hundred
dropped (1 ep)
straight up copy&paste I.S. clone (like that show last season) with the generic dark haired op male harem mc
nothing really more to say

Kuromukuro
ongoing (3 eps)
it starts out pretty slow but seems to be getting better, will continue watching because I like mech shows mainly

anne happy
ongoing (3 eps)
this show is actually pretty funny, the animation is a bit like baka to test

Bakuon!!
borderline (3 eps + ova)
this is on my borderline of getting dropped, its not the greatest story wise (just mainly cute girls x motorcycles), I guess I have to be a "bike otaku" to enjoy this

Kumamiko
ongoing (3 eps)
a nice cute show, there is not much of a story here but its relaxing

Flying Witch
ongoing (3 eps)
another cute show, again no real story here, just a slice of life relaxing show

Re:Zero
ongoing (3 eps)
This is like konosuba X steins;gate (time travel part), male mc finds himself stuck in a fantasy world (original plot) and basically gets involved in stuff that gets him killed, after he dies we find out time reverses its self back to when he first arrived in the fantasy world so none of the characters he met before even know him now, so its basically him getting killed and trying to do something different each time to trigger a different outcome
its pretty fun to watch

Sakamoto desu ga
ongoing (2 ep)
There is only 2 ep released so far but it seems like a pretty fun and entertaining show, is there anything sakamoto can't do?

Mayoiga
borderline (3 eps)
I sort of had high hopes for the show, but the bad characters, subpar story, and slow pacing really pull alot out of it, if it doesnt improve its getting dropped

Netoge no Yome wa Onnanoko ja Nai to Omotta?
ongoing (2 eps)
another guy gets stuck in fantasy world/game anime oh wait the male mc actually can leave and interact with the regular world
this isnt so much about the game but the interactions outside of the game with people he plays with, story is a bit generic but will see if its gets better

Wagamama High Spec
borderline (3 eps)
an anime short based on an H-game, what could go wrong?
i'm not really sure what this anime is trying to be, its listed as R+ and harem, but there has been barely any ecchi, there is no generic harem male mc in sight and it seems to just be a slice of life of cute girls anime?, animation is pretty decent but all the girls are copy and paste of each other for the most part with generic personalities, also the eps are only about 1-1:30 mins long

Space Patrol Luluco
ongoing (3 eps)
another crazy trigger anime short, basically panty&stocking + mako = this show
story is confusing and lack luster, but a few times its funny and animation is not bad, ed is really nice too


havn't gotten to Kabaneri and joker game yet, but they are pretty high rated


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2016)

Wow, the "homage" Re:Zero pays to Type Moon games, and specially to Kinoko Nasu's writing is too evident.
Specially after "bad ends" like the one on today's episode.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2016)

the only anime Im watching is dragon ball super.  the animation is not the best but I enjoy watching it. I tried to watch couple of episodes from ace attorney because I played the games but it was boring as hell.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> the only anime Im watching is dragon ball super.  the animation is not the best but I enjoy watching it. I tried to watch couple of episodes from ace attorney because I played the games but it was boring as hell.


Yeah, Ace Attorney is shit. Unable to accept this I have kept watching it, but it still is shit up to now.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 1, 2016)

Tried an ep of Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge extremely boring in my opinion
it's basically about this dude who literally does nothing all day and people are just alright with it


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 1, 2016)

Dragon Ball Super 
Joker Game
One Piece 
Mayoiga - Might drop it
Sousei no Onmyouji - Might drop it
Bungou Stray Dogs
Koutetsujou no Kabaneri 
Kiznaiver
Magi: Sinbad no Bouken - Not out yet


----------



## LittleFlame (May 1, 2016)

Watching Sansha Sanyou as we speak
It's a light hearted comedy deal
but it's cute and i'm a simple man


----------



## Joe88 (May 2, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Tried an ep of Tanaka-kun wa Itsumo Kedaruge extremely boring in my opinion
> it's basically about this dude who literally does nothing all day and people are just alright with it


watch the next couple of episodes
it worth watching simple because of the characters and character development 
and the lengths tanaka goes to try and and be as lazy as possible


----------



## flame1234 (May 2, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh my god! Why did they do this? Horrible adaptation with an animation quality that would make you want to rip your eyes.


Well I didn't play the games, so I think it's fine.
Sometimes they rush and things don't make sense, but for the most part, it's good.


----------



## Zetman (May 2, 2016)

Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu (fantasy)

Only first 5 episodes by now but i'm reading the manga too and it's so cool!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 2, 2016)

Like many Ace Attorney fans i was pumped for the Anime I was hoping they would go Duel Destiny cut scene style but instead they choose the shit that they did.

I love Anne Happy not much to say. I guess it's this seasons guilty pleasure anime.

I've been slacking so that is really all i have seen.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, no idea who is still reading this old thread for me to receive a notification of many reads, but I will take the opportunity to appraise what I ended up watching from that season:

Joker Game
Boring. Not recommended.

Macross Delta
Disappointing trainwreck. Not recommended.

Re: Zero etc.
It got very popular and it's overvalued TBH, but it is still a fun watch. Recommended but not outstanding.

Mayoiga
Bullshit.

12sai chicchana mune no tokimeki
Dissapointing. Not recommended.

Kabaneri no Tenketsu
It started well, but then got quite bad. Disappointing. Not recommended.

Ace Attorney
It's bullshit to be honest, but as a fan one could still extract enjoyment from it. Choose your poison.

Boku No Hero Academia
It got very popular, it is also overvalued, but it is a very fun watch IMHO. Recommended.

JoJo Diamond
I loved this one. I see many people annoyed for the transition into a small town mundane scenario. But I love it. Recommended.

Luluco
Well, it's short, weird, and fun. I would recommend it.


----------

